# Towing With Ford Explorer V8



## tstewart (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi , looking at a 2010 Outback 26Rb with dry at 5900 lbs. I have 2006 Ford Explorer V8 with the Reese Dual cam system...the max towing is 7300 for SUV although just a bit concerned. We live in a flat area and weekend campers for the must part with usually no more than a hour drive each weekend.

Thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

IMHO, you are right on the edge of the limits. A 5900# TT will often have about 1200# of stuff added--propane, food, clothing and bedding, kitchen stuff, kid stuff, maybe 1/2 tank of water (20 gallons weighs 160 pounds), and on and on. That'll make it about 7100# that your Explorer will need to tow.

Also check your hitch tongue limits--my 6100# 268RL has a tongue weight in the 700 pound range--the propane is up front, and two batteries, plus the WDH, plus the usual "stuff" in the front pass-through storage area. That's fine in my Expedition EL--it may not be fine in an Explorer.

Finally, check your Explorer weight limits--tongue weight plus Explorer cargo plus passengers, plus a full tank of gas (which weighs ~6 pounds per gallon) and on and on is quite a load on an Explorer.

The flat area is helpful, but when you have that big 18 wheeler blow your doors off at 70 mph, the towing setup becomes critical--weight, TV length, etc. all come into play. And you don't want to put together a TV and TT combination that in your heart of hearts you know you shouldn't use to go somewhere--maybe that chance to go out west (read "hills") will come up and if you go, you might put yourself and your family at risk.


----------



## tstewart (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks , my gut has been that the TT is too much for the TV.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

All the above and your TV has a rather short wheelbase.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tstewart said:


> Thanks , my gut has been that the TT is too much for the TV.


I'd listen to your gut. Short wheelbase, midsize suv frame, brakes, suspension... We have debates about a 1/2 ton vs 3/4 ton trucks on trailers of this size.


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Agreed with the above... I'd also add that I doubt your transmission will last very long. IF your trips are limited to short distances with no mountains to go through, you might be okay. I actually saw an Explorer towing a 28KRS with a Harley loaded into the front.







We were in Canandaigua, NY and they were from Ohio. I was kinda shocked they were using that as a TV.

As far as listening to your gut - mine is telling me I need a sleeve of Thin Mints and a quart of milk. Sometimes, your gut does NOT always have your best intentions in mind


----------



## rbeyke (Jan 29, 2007)

I pulled a 25RRS with Reese Dual Cam system with my Explorer for several years. I have the 4.6V8 with tow package, I believe the same as yours. It was a little lacking of power, but the short wheelbase is the real issue. On several occassions, I have been nearly pulled into the adjacent lane when an 18 wheeler would fly by me and the tail would start wagging the dog. On one occassion, I was pulled into the next lane and thought for sure I was going to loose it and flip the dang thing. Some after that purchased a Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab Silverado Diesel. Pulling a camper of that length with an Explorer is just plain dangerous in my opinion. My Explorer is a 2002 with a 113 inch wheelbase.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

The short wheel base will make for some interesting goings on when a big rig passes you under the right circumstances. You will probably be lacking in power which you may already be expecting, but often times its not the power to get it going and traverse hills but the braking capability of your TV that will get you in trouble. Eventually you will have to shut it down in a pretty good hurry







and you need to make sure you have enough TV for that too.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

The previous owners of our 21rs pulled it with their explorer and had the Reese dual cam with weight distribution. I think it got squirmy on them one too many times because he said he was done towing!! I think it really scared him, especially if you get caught in some powerful winds or pass a few semi's! 
I wouldn't tow a 21rs with an explorer.
just my 2cents.


----------



## Ridger (Apr 8, 2011)

Chabbie1 said:


> The previous owners of our 21rs pulled it with their explorer and had the Reese dual cam with weight distribution. I think it got squirmy on them one too many times because he said he was done towing!! I think it really scared him, especially if you get caught in some powerful winds or pass a few semi's!
> I wouldn't tow a 21rs with an explorer.
> just my 2cents.


I would really like to hear your experiences and opinions on towing the 21RS with your Sequoia. I have a 06' T4R Limited with Rear Air-suspension and looking seriously at the 21RS. Would kinda like to get the 23RS just for the wider lower bunk, but its also another 500lbs heavier. I may have to go with the Rockwood Roo instead of the Outback since its even lighter but would prefer the Outback. they just seem built a little better and seem a bit nicer overall.

I have the same engine as yours and 7,000lbs towing capcity with WDH. Also will be getting the Reese Dual Cam system you have. But the Seqqoia has a 118' wheelbase I believe, and the 4Runner only has 110".

Thanks for any input you can provide.


----------

